# It's Been Tough In the Southeast Lately.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Been hot, dry, and just a very long summer....another day in the 90's.....we have had 70+ days 90° or higher this summer. I am sure there is a connection with the drought and ground problems.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/09/dangerous-leaks-spills-plague-south/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=1ea417a542-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-1ea417a542-296641129


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We are in week 14 of a D2 drought. I feel positive it the monitors were at out place we would be in a D4.

My stock pond is dry for the first time ever. Been dry for 5 weeks now. We are pumping and hauling 1,500 gallons of water per day for the cattle. We are now feeding 2 rolls of hay each day here at home. Hay yields are low. Only 2 cuttings on half the fields. Wrapping up with making hay and will see how much I need to buy.

Cattle prices are at a 5 year low.

The farm bill says I qualify for drought relief to help with feeding hay. I looked it up online. Says $34 and change per momma cow, $24 and change for calf over 500 lb. I called and they said the Administration took 40% off the top and added some other fees. Now I would get $18 per adult and $14 per calf over 500.

73% of the USDA budget goes for food stamps. Wonder of they are also having 40% taken off the top?

I have decided to down size.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

No drought here but man it's hot yet. Been bumping 90 all week with humidity. Feels like July, but at least the crops are drying down fast. PS- normal highs should be about 70.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

We are really dry here in the upstate also.... really need rain but it doesn't look good so far...

I wanted to re plant some grass but that will need to wait for some rain...

I'm feeding hay now also, glad I have more than a years supply in the shed ...

Need to spread P&K also but I'm going to wait for rain as the fields are toooo crunchy.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We're putting out round bales as of last week. 1&1/2 months earlier than normal. 
I think it has rained once or twice in the last 6-8 weeks. We've had zero of the normal heavy thunderstorms we get in late summer.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish I had the storage for a years supply of hay, though I doubt I could ever make enough extra to to fill that bill.

We feed 540 rolls each winter. I have fed 160 rolls so far this summer.

Our winter seeds have arrived. One ton of Marshall Ryegrass and a ton of oats. Will begin drilling if it ever rains.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope you guys get some.....hot and still sticky here, dew point was 74 today. High of 95


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not sure the final high but it definitely was another 90°+ day here. Loaded out three trailers of little squares this afternoon.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

102 degrees at the bank sign today.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Going to be a tough day on the Gladiators of the Gridiron today throughout the Southland temperature wise.

Regards, mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet it's gonna be a hot one in Oxford for a high noon kickoff .... Actually 11 our time


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I bet it's gonna be a hot one in Oxford for a high noon kickoff .... Actually 11 our time


No doubt....it will be all everyone can do about cramping up today....I wouldn't have it any other way though....that's what makes Dixie what she is...it will make you tough just to survive a game in these conditions.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rather play in 95 than 5
Any day.

http://www.nfl.com/photoessays/09000d5d824da7dd

Popularity of southern schools college football in the last 20 years supports that. Kids today would rather sweat in the south than freeze in the north.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Rather play in 95 than 5
> Any day. http://www.nfl.com/photoessays/09000d5d824da7dd
> Popularity of southern schools college football in the last 20 years supports that. Kids today would rather sweat in the south than freeze in the north.


Have you ever played football in 95 degree weather??

I have news for you, college football in the South has been wildly popular a lot longer than twenty years. Southern College football has a long, rich, and storied history.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nobody will go to a game when it's cold down here.....it's better for the fans and they pay the bills. I think a lot of northern schools have been getting some of our div 1 athletes as of late.....must be payin more up there


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Mother Nature sure can be tough sometimes. We have enjoyed plenty of moisture this season, everything grew. Wish I could send some bales your way guys!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Nobody will go to a game when it's cold down here.....it's better for the fans and they pay the bills. I think a lot of northern schools have been getting some of our div 1 athletes as of late.....must be payin more up there


I noticed 'GA' a bit penning through local roster.

I am gonna see what being a cold weather spectator is about later this year. Thats the plan anyway. 11.19. Requires missing last weekend of hunting up north. But hopefully freezer will be full by then.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Have you ever played football in 95 degree weather??
> I have news for you, college football in the South has been wildly popular a lot longer than twenty years. Southern College football has a long, rich, and storied history.
> Regards, Mike


Our entire week of football camp is in early August. It was over 95 the whole week. We scrimmaged 4 teams.
Our first 2 games were both over 95, so yes, I have both played and coached in that heat.
Maybe you don't know this, but it gets real hot up here in the "liberal northeast", too. 
I didn't say southern football wasn't popular. I said it has become a lot more popular in last 20 years. Look at how southern teams have been doing in the rankings.
We're a tough bunch up here. We can handle high 90's in the summer and single digit cold temps in winter and do it without whining or claiming to be superior.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

No rain here in quite a while. Opened the gate to two back pastures. Have the cattle running in 3 pastures, normally its one at a time...Will probably haul some hay out to them tomorrow..


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

PaMike said:


> No rain here in quite a while. Opened the gate to two back pastures. Have the cattle running in 3 pastures, normally its one at a time...Will probably haul some hay out to them tomorrow..


Some here have turned their cattle in the fenced hay fields. Figured they were feeding that hay in the stem rather than what they have baled. Not much hay there anyway.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> No rain here in quite a while. Opened the gate to two back pastures. Have the cattle running in 3 pastures, normally its one at a time...Will probably haul some hay out to them tomorrow..


It looks to be a lot cooler up your way Mike....I saw yesterday your highs were in the low seventies....maybe that will help your cool season grasses when you get some moisture. I am looking forward to some cooler temps myself....but we will probably have to wait awhile.

Another day in the nineties here. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Some here have turned their cattle in the fenced hay fields. Figured they were feeding that hay in the stem rather than what they have baled. Not much hay there anyway.


Yep, kind of like politics.....if this drought was somewhere else that's all we would here about in the media.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, set a record here today, for the latest we have ever used our swimming pool. Never ever before in September and it is the 25th. No heat, no solar cover and the water is still 80 and the air temp s 90. Felt really good!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I didn't say southern football wasn't popular. I said it has become a lot more popular in last 20 years. Look at how southern teams have been doing in the rankings.


It has always been very popular here..the stadiums were sold out 40 years ago and the fan following was enormous then.....and in the last 20 years, Southern schools have won more titles because the National Championships have been decided on the field in the last 20 years....not by some liberal voting media picking who they thought was best.

Regards, Mike


----------

